# 2015 Successes



## HHOG (Mar 25, 2015)

Theses are from 3 different weekends of hunting.


----------



## HHOG (Mar 25, 2015)

What do yall think?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2015)

I like it!


----------



## msbowhnter (Mar 25, 2015)

good hogs


----------



## HHOG (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks we really enjoy hunting these things!!


----------



## ShadowHunter (Mar 26, 2015)

I think I want to go chase some dogs and hogs........


----------



## HHOG (Mar 29, 2015)

*March 27*

Hot off the press out of Sandersville


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 30, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## fishbum2000 (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like Y'all had fun


----------



## barberboys (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks like yall still running hounds could u give me a call at (678)953-7118


----------



## swinetime54 (Apr 6, 2015)

Caught or killed somewhere around fifty so far! (24 on spring break)


----------



## HHOG (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice job Swinetime!


----------



## Beaudeane (Apr 25, 2015)

How do u get dogs started on pigs? I just got a Catahoula pup this week so neither one of us has any training or know how bout hog dogs but at least 1 of the 2 of us has a high interest in it already


----------



## HHOG (May 22, 2015)

Beaudean first you have to have hogs. Usually what they call a bay pen with a wild caught pig in it. Start with less than 100lbs. Put your dog in there with the pig and see what he's got. After that you can move to a bigger pen to see if he'll track.


----------



## HHOG (May 22, 2015)

*April 24*

Nice cutters


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 30, 2015)

Nice barr


----------

